# can anyone make me a sig



## SaiZou (Oct 17, 2006)

can anyone make me a sig please. i want like a cool nice looking one with nintendo or ff characters please


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah, i can do it... give me which colours you want on it.


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 17, 2006)

ummm red,blue,black?


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 18, 2006)

ok, i'm working on it right now but i gotta find the dimensions... and where to upload it for you... so just hang in there.


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 18, 2006)

ok


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 18, 2006)

there you go... i'm not sure you'll like it... my creative side hasn't kicked in for a while... i thought this might get me back on track but i'm just not feeling it anymore =\... house arrest hurts your mentality.


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 19, 2006)

i like it but can u put in a picture of saizou?http://www.desktopanime.com/walls_dl.php?wid=61&size=1280


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah, so you just want me to throw that in?


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 19, 2006)

yea and can u fit in a cloud?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 19, 2006)

?! 
kingeightsix did a pretty good job. That pig's gonna look completely out of place slapped in there next to the Vincent drawing.

Why not use the pig as an avatar instead?


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 19, 2006)

thx @ psyfira. i don't mind though, i'll somehow fit it in... =\ i just realized that the sig's dimensions aren't right... so i'll fix that up and throw in the pig asap...


----------



## SaiZou (Oct 20, 2006)

u kno u can take things out if u want to i dont really care as long as saizous in there ur fine


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> can anyone make me a sig please.







*POOF*

You're a sig.


...word is bondage...


----------

